# LukaszWarsaw- my little photo album



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 18, 2007)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female :razz: 































In near future I want to buy some Tarantulas (T.blondi, A.versicolor, A. bicegoi, P.murinus, P.chordatus and P.lugardi)

I'm sorry for my scratchy english. :?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice GBB. These have been on my want list for way too long. Keep the pictures coming. :clap:


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 19, 2007)

I like it, nice T.


----------



## Mina (Feb 19, 2007)

Very lovely lady you have there.  I love GBB's, and was not happy to find out mine was male.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 21, 2007)

My new Tarantulas:

Avicularia versicolor sling







Chromatopelma cyanepubescens male


----------



## TRON (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome tarantulas!!!


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 21, 2007)

I really like this versi! I must buy one!  
Good luck with the GBBs.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice photos


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 21, 2007)

verry nice pics I love the ones of your Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, keep up the good work.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Pterinochilus murinus- juvenile female


----------



## Banza (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice GBB! Gz.


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 22, 2007)

your Pterinochilus murinus is purty


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 23, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> your Pterinochilus murinus is purty


Purty, Signifies it?


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## ambellina (Mar 4, 2007)

LukaszWarsaw said:


> Purty, Signifies it?


It means pretty


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for comments and translation


----------



## Teratris (Mar 4, 2007)

nice photo album and great spiders


----------



## maddox (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice pic man.You've got beautiful pets.:worship:


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 5, 2007)

My new treasure- Avicularia minatrix female













Timid girl


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 5, 2007)

I love that Avi! great!


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 8, 2007)

and more...

A.minatrix female













N.coloratovillosum juvenile female


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice pics I love the A.minatrix and I plan on adding a N.coloratovillosum to my collection and the A.minatrix as well.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Mar 8, 2007)

gorgeous A. minatrix.  I have always liked those.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 9, 2007)

nice A minatrix 
i'm hoping to get one those beauty's very soon


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 18, 2007)

Next...

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ adult female











_Avicularia sp. "Guyana"_ sling






_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ juvenile female











sorry for low quality


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 18, 2007)

...and "little" bonus 

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9508/pterinochilusmurinus001yc3.jpg 

BIG :/ photo of juvenile female _P.murinus_


----------



## syndicate (Mar 18, 2007)

very nice n.color!def my fav species from the nhandu.mine just matured to male so i might haveto get a new one heh


----------



## Yuki (Mar 18, 2007)

You have some very nice Ts. good luck with them. -luv yuki


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is a picture of my 1" inch GBB..Are these guys fast growers? I can't wait until mine gets  to 2" inches or more. right now its so tiny What can I put in a jar that is small enough to use fo a hide?  Here is a picture of the jar's actual size. Don't fret that vesicolor you see in that  jar is not in there with my GBB lol.


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpinus).*

Here is a picture of my Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpinus). If anyone else has this exact species but a sub adult / adult I'd love to see how it looks thanks.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 20, 2007)

ballpython2 why is there a q tip in the GBB's enclosure?


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 21, 2007)

It is that sex my GBB ? I think that is ........... , but will make sure;P


----------



## Natemass (Mar 21, 2007)

closer would be nice but i thik its a male


----------



## monitormonster (Mar 21, 2007)

Your little A. Versicolor looks exactly like my Goblin~~~

Looooove your GBB pics! Such a nice looking girl


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks People


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 6, 2007)

new...

GBB juvenile male





A.minatrix adult female










P.murinus juvenile female


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 11, 2007)

_Avicularia versicolor_ spiderling after molting


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 14, 2007)

angry GBB male


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2007)

Ha, I've never seen a GBB throw a threat pose before. It's actually kind of funny for some reason. Great pics, and great collection. What kind of containers are you using to house your Ts?


----------



## Yuki (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow i love your P. Murinus, what a pretty girl.:worship:


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 30, 2007)

Avicularia minatrix nymph II


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 5, 2007)

more pics... sorry for low quality

Nhandu coloratovillosum juvenile female 











Avicularia versicolor juvenile female 











Pterinochilus murinus juvenile female






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens adult female


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 5, 2007)

Novak said:


> Ha, I've never seen a GBB throw a threat pose before. It's actually kind of funny for some reason. Great pics, and great collection. What kind of containers are you using to house your Ts?


Novak, I hold my Tarantulas (juvenile female P.murinus, adult female and male GBB and juvenile female N.coloratovillosus) in...


----------



## AlainL (Jul 6, 2007)

LukaszWarsaw said:


> and more...
> 
> A.minatrix female


I love your minatrix.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 17, 2007)

*Pterinochilus murinus female*












and house






and P.lugardi


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello Everybody !!

Actually I have:
Avicularia peru purple 0.1
Avicularia versicolor 0.0.1
Avicularia minatrix 0.0.1
Ephebopus murinus 0.0.1

My Avicularia peru purple 0.1 with eggsac







My Ephebopus murinus juvie


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 25, 2011)

My Avicularia versicolor 









My Ephebopus murinus


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Feb 25, 2011)

Gorgeous a. Minatrix


----------



## Upjohn252 (Feb 25, 2011)

LukaszWarsaw said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, your English is better than most Americans


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks  

Is it Pterinochilus murinus? I bought 2 hours ago that T and he is after third molt. :?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice collection and pics.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 26, 2011)

Here my second OTB


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 1, 2011)

Little upload:

Avicularia diversipes


Avicularia bicegoi


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 4, 2011)

Avicularia versicolor after molt friendship with cricket


----------



## Nikt (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice spiders and versi's flower Is it a living plant?


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 4, 2011)

No, it's artificial flower


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 15, 2011)

Little upload

Brachypelma emilia






Avicularia bicegoi






Avicularia diversipes






Avicularia minatrix


Avicularia geroldi






Pterinochilus murinus






Avicularia sp. Peru purple with eggsac


----------

